# CFD broker for $5-mini Aussie200?



## holyGrill (3 April 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a CFD provider which, when I put a trade on the Aussie 200 $5 mini, I wont instantly be down 2 ticks, but rather, 1 tick (ie a 1-tick spread rather than 2).

I find that IGMarkets, besides f#$%^ing around with my datafeed and sometimes "conveniently" dis-allowing trades, is simply charging too much ...

Not a happy bunny ....

hG


----------



## glenn_r (3 April 2009)

*Re: CFD broker for $5-mini Aussie200 ?*

Go Markets offer a CFD on the SPI with a spread of 1 and starting from .1 contract size ($2.50)


----------



## ivant (5 April 2009)

*Re: CFD broker for $5-mini Aussie200 ?*



glenn_r said:


> Go Markets offer a CFD on the SPI with a spread of 1 and starting from .1 contract size ($2.50)




wow thats pretty good. what is their commission? I'm completely moving to futures now, but it was interesting to see someone offer less than a 2 point spread. I was considering them as a broker for futures actually. IB seems better for me, but I am still in the research stage.

What are they like? Good feed? Platform seems ok from the demo.


----------

